# Braving Toronto today - going to check out Menagerie



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I despise driving in Toronto, so hubby is doing it.

But it's Sunday, we have no plans, and I'm curious.

So - I hope this place lives up to what you all say it is 

Y'all are on the hook if it isn't


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Definitely a neat little store. 

I picked up a couple Giant Val, hope they don't melt off on me !


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Menagerie is probably one of the best stores for plants and is great for freshwater fish as well. I had bought a few livestock from there back in the day when I use to do freshwater.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I always try to drop into Menagerie when ever I am in down town T.O.

They always have something interesting and different than the usual Aquarium store chains or Big Box Pet Stores ... I would guess that is how Menagerie survives ... oh and the service and knowledge rich fish room staff helps too


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Any store where the staff can treat my children as humans instead of with complete disdain is a good place in my books.


----------

